# THICK/THIN bar BENCH PRESS...



## Rage_alan (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi guys

Just wondering what the general trend is with regard to bench pressing with a thinner olympic bar or a thicker diameter bar. I have moved gyms so am forced to revert back to a thinner bar, possibly 1'' instead of a 2'' bar.

I have found it harder to lift as much weight on a thinner bar, nearly as much as 10kg!!

I assume it is to do with grip tightness, added pressure because the thicker bar disperses the pressure going through your wrists and arms over a wider surface contact area and so they are healthier for your wrists. Therefore muscle activation etc will be greater on a thicker bar. But i have heard some actually prefer thinner bars so its quite contradictory.

Anyone else had to move from one to the other (or does regularly) and how do you find it?

Just interested to know.


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

Rage_alan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wondering what the general trend is with regard to bench pressing with a thinner olympic bar or a thicker diameter bar. I have moved gyms so am forced to revert back to a thinner bar, possibly 1'' instead of a 2'' bar.
> 
> ...


I haven't necessarily experienced a loss in strength but it has felt strange when using a different bar, or indeed a different bench, but after a while you get used to it.


----------

